# Does anyone know how to put 6 pin into 8 pin slot power connector on HD2900XT



## cepoi (Jul 27, 2007)

any one knows?


----------



## mandelore (Jul 27, 2007)

yes, insert in so that there are 2 free pins not plugged in between the 2 6pin plugged in cables, they should really only fit in 1 way anyways


----------



## hat (Jul 27, 2007)

The white in this pic represents which plugs should be left empty.


----------



## mandelore (Jul 27, 2007)

ummm.. no, thats not right hat, this is how is shud be, the filled in black pins are to be left empty..







Edit: oh, when u swap the connecter around to the correct place ur image is correct as the 8 pin is on the left side


----------



## hat (Jul 27, 2007)

It isn't on the left side.


----------



## mandelore (Jul 27, 2007)

no, im talking about once its installed, he wouldnt be trying to plug in the cables when its not in his pc now would he? 

even so u have the empty pins in the wrong place, the empty pins are on the inner side, the side facing the 6 pin connector, i should know im looking at it now, and the 8 pin cable im using has the optional part at the inner side, and is also the place i used my 1 pin mod prior to getting a pcie2 compatable psu


----------



## DrunkenMafia (Jul 27, 2007)

mandelore should know he has one....


----------



## Frogger (Jul 28, 2007)

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=31069&highlight=2900+overdrive

this might help


----------



## KennyT772 (Jul 28, 2007)




----------



## DeathVark (Aug 1, 2007)

mandelore said:


> no, im talking about once its installed, he wouldnt be trying to plug in the cables when its not in his pc now would he?
> 
> even so u have the empty pins in the wrong place, the empty pins are on the inner side, the side facing the 6 pin connector, i should know im looking at it now, and the 8 pin cable im using has the optional part at the inner side, and is also the place i used my 1 pin mod prior to getting a pcie2 compatable psu



I found an adapter 6 pin to 8 pin PCIe ( http://www.frozencpu.com/products/6088/cab-97/6_Pin_PCI-E_to_8_Pin_PCI-E2_Adapter_Cable.html?tl=g11c28#options) but can you tell me a little more about your 1 pin mod? I understand, that you just need another ground to be connected. How do you do that?


----------



## mandelore (Aug 1, 2007)

looking at my previous representation, simply connect a black molex lead to the upper inner free conector on the 8 pin socket (represented by the blue square)

i took a molex to 6 pin pci cable, chopped it up with a knife so that each of the black and yellow wires had their own "plug", i then chopped off all but 1 black wire and used that to fit into the upper inner socket

with this it looks clean and u dont need an 8 pin pcie cable, but its nice to have one anyways, but this will work flawlessly and unlock overdrive, as originally suggested by kenny (credit due)


----------



## Wile E (Aug 1, 2007)

mandelore said:


> looking at my previous representation, simply connect a black molex lead to the upper inner free conector on the 8 pin socket (represented by the blue square)
> 
> i took a molex to 6 pin pci cable, chopped it up with a knife so that each of the black and yellow wires had their own "plug", i then chopped off all but 1 black wire and used that to fit into the upper inner socket
> 
> with this it looks clean and u dont need an 8 pin pcie cable, but its nice to have one anyways, but this will work flawlessly and unlock overdrive, as originally suggested by kenny (credit due)


Also, if you look at the 8-pin adapter, the other pin is also a ground. Not a 12v+ as previously thought.


----------



## DeathVark (Aug 1, 2007)

mandelore said:


> looking at my previous representation, simply connect a black molex lead to the upper inner free conector on the 8 pin socket (represented by the blue square)
> 
> i took a molex to 6 pin pci cable, chopped it up with a knife so that each of the black and yellow wires had their own "plug", i then chopped off all but 1 black wire and used that to fit into the upper inner socket
> 
> with this it looks clean and u dont need an 8 pin pcie cable, but its nice to have one anyways, but this will work flawlessly and unlock overdrive, as originally suggested by kenny (credit due)



My OCZ gameXstream 700W has only 2 6-pin PCI-e. As far as I understand, you need to connect 6-pin AND 8-pin at the same time? Or the 6-pin+1 in the 8-pin socket will be sufficient?
thanks.


----------



## mandelore (Aug 1, 2007)

6pin + 1 pin in the 8pin socket + a 6pin in the 6pin socket, thats all you need

basically 2x 6pin connectors + 1 pin


----------



## mandelore (Aug 1, 2007)

Wile E said:


> Also, if you look at the 8-pin adapter, the other pin is also a ground. Not a 12v+ as previously thought.



strange that...

so pcie2 isnt pcie2?


----------



## KennyT772 (Aug 1, 2007)

Wile E the other pin is a 12+ but due to spec you cannot just splice a wire from the pci-e 6 plug to make a pci-e 8 plug. The whole point of the new plug is because if you exceed 25w per wire you can heat and possibly melt the wire. The new plug was designed to be 100% backwards compatible. I have no clue why that adapter grounds out the 4th 12v+ plug. I wouldn't use it in my rig. My diagram is correct, 1 row of 4 12v+ and 1 row of 4 ground. The adapter is incorrect in it's pin outs. Go look at a true pci-e 2.0 psu and compare its plug to my diagram.


----------



## mandelore (Aug 1, 2007)

actually... im looking at my 8 pin REAL pcie2 cable, and both are black on the inner side....?

it could just be a colour error and so i will check it out with my multimetre when i get the chance


----------



## DeathVark (Aug 1, 2007)

I was looking on newegg at ASUS 2900XT 512 MB bundle, and it has 2 power cables, both have 2 4-pin molex adapters. 
I hope my friend has one of those.


----------



## TonyStark (Aug 2, 2007)

KennyT772 said:


>




Actually, the two extra pins are both ground.


----------



## KennyT772 (Aug 2, 2007)

Please tell me how you can get 100w over 3 lines without breaking 25w per wire spec? I do not personally have a pci-e 2.0 or a HD2900xt. I simply know logic and what has been shown to me. 

The spec is 100w per 8 pin plug
25w per wire
1 ground for each 12v source
hence 8 pins, 4 12v 4 ground. You want to argue with me about this further please explain how you meet spec with any other combination with photographic proof. My diagram is correct, your adapter and information are not.


----------



## TonyStark (Aug 2, 2007)

KennyT772 said:


> Please tell me how you can get 100w over 3 lines without breaking 25w per wire spec? I do not personally have a pci-e 2.0 or a HD2900xt. I simply know logic and what has been shown to me.
> 
> The spec is 100w per 8 pin plug
> 25w per wire
> ...



Actually it is 150W, not 100 ...






Source: Thermaltake



KennyT772 said:


> My diagram is correct, your adapter and information are not.



I've provided proof for my claims, now where's yours? MSPaint pics don't count.


----------



## mandelore (Aug 2, 2007)

This is a photo of my 8pin pcie2 cable that runs directly from my psu


----------



## Wile E (Aug 2, 2007)

mandelore said:


> This is a photo of my 8pin pcie2 cable that runs directly from my psu


Yep, just as I said, both grounds.


----------



## mandelore (Aug 2, 2007)

raises the question.. why??


----------



## Wile E (Aug 2, 2007)

mandelore said:


> raises the question.. why??


Marketing perhaps? As the only way to unlock Overdrive is to use an 8-pin.


----------



## mandelore (Aug 2, 2007)

but surely they would have known the whole basis for pcie2 if it were a con would be fathomed out soon enuff?? 

im quite outstanded!


----------



## KennyT772 (Aug 2, 2007)

TonyStark said:


> Actually it is 150W, not 100 ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you for backing up what you claimed. I guess now I am very curious why the spec changed from 25w per wire to 50, and all they had to do was add 2 more grounds. This makes absolutly no sense to me, but alas it is correct. Time to edit my Diagram.

I'm wrong...Whoops


----------



## KennyT772 (Aug 2, 2007)

Fixed





Thanks. What a friggin marketing scam.


----------



## Wile E (Aug 3, 2007)

KennyT772 said:


> Fixed
> http://img476.imageshack.us/img476/3329/pcieplugdiagramoa5.png
> 
> Thanks. What a friggin marketing scam.


My thoughts exactly.

EDIT, found a mistake in the diagram. The 2 grounds should be on the left of the connector, nearest the 6pin plug. Those are the ones that are empty on my 2900.


----------



## mandelore (Aug 3, 2007)

Wile E said:


> My thoughts exactly.
> 
> EDIT, found a mistake in the diagram. The 2 grounds should be on the left of the connector, nearest the 6pin plug. Those are the ones that are empty on my 2900.



what i stated previously and shown in my diagram


----------



## Nevets13 (Oct 19, 2007)

*Homemade Plug*

I managed to make a adapter that works great. I took a dead power supply and cut 2 of the wires out of the middle of the 20 pin main mb power plug. Both were black, if you are holding the 20 pin plug horzional they will be one on top of the other, be sure you get a pair with square plug and a rounded plug. The rounded part of the plug has to face away from the square plug (not toward it). Look at the 2 empty sockets on the card to see what I'm talking about. There are 5 pairs that will work but only 2 have both wires black (color is not important but it looks more professional if you use 2 black wires). When you cut it out, you will ruin the pairs on either side of it (be careful, mine cost me a few drops of blood). You have to trim it very neatly and sand or file it very thin on both sides to get it to slide in without much effort (be patient). Test fit it with your system off till you get a good fit. Then you get a molex pass thru adapter like comes with most fans (male on one end, female on the other) and you remove the yellow and red wires leaving only the the 2 black center wires in the female molex conector. Cut them (black wires) off at the male plug and toss that end (you dont need it). Attach the black wires from your homemade 2 pin pci plug to the black wires from the female molex conector and you have a adapter that works great and unlocks CCC overclocking. I will try to get some pic's of this to post as I have just made and installed mine a few hours ago and have been playing the hell out of it overclocked with no proplems for hours.

Git-R-Dun


----------



## happita (Oct 19, 2007)

mandelore said:


> ummm.. no, thats not right hat, this is how is shud be, the filled in black pins are to be left empty..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice looking drawing 

Someone had to say something, sorry Mandelore


----------

